# So how did you decide on your fursona?



## NinaxPanther (Jul 23, 2010)

I know most people probably chose their's because it's their favorite animal, but is there any other reason than that?

I personally chose mine because I feel like I have a form of a connection with a panther, and traits that I can relate to in a sense.
I chose the cat family because 
1. I am alot like a cat: I am crazy about fish(meat in general, but more of a fan about the fish X3), I'm not a fan of attention when not wanted but I like to cuddle, I claw people, I can seem lazy and I enjoy lying out in the sunlight.
2. Cliquely, my favorite animals are cats
I chose the actual panther of the cat family because I see them as strong, mystic, beautiful and mysterious creatures and I aim to be like that, and being this fursona I feel like I can be one step closer to that goal.

I know that the whole chosing process for me is rather weird, and probably not like how most people feel about their fursonas, but that's how I got mine.

How 'bout you guys?


----------



## Alstor (Jul 23, 2010)

Some reasons why Alstor is an otter:

1. Otters are my favorite animals.
2. It was a break from the wolves, foxes, and dogs in the fandom
3. Like otters, I love to swim.
4. I have been told that I look like an otter.

Weird thing is that I really don't like fish and clams. :/


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 23, 2010)

On a starry moonlit night, a great reptile god looked down upon the Earth, pointed at me and said, "Hey, you're that Lizard King dude, right?"

I couldn't bear to disagree


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 23, 2010)

NinaxPanther said:


> I personally chose mine because I feel like I have a form of a connection with a panther, and traits that I can relate to in a sense.


Exactly the same as me.
I <3 foxes, but it's not just favoritism, if that makes sense.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, when I first started using the internet, I joined a forum called GaiaOnline. The site had customizable avatars, and I really enjoyed messing around with my avatar's appearance. They had a bunch of animal ears and tails, which I liked. I bought the fox ears and tail, because I thought they looked the best on my avatar. The particular look stuck for me, and so when I found the furry fandom, it was only natural for me to choose a fox as my fursona. You know, if they had better looking animal appendages, I probably wouldn't have chosen a fox... The coloring of my fursona is similar to the coloring of the fox ears and tail items on Gaia, and he has spiky hair because, well, I like drawing spiky hair. His clothes are loose and baggy because that's the sort of style I like.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 23, 2010)

Being covered in spikes and shooting blood from your eyes is totally metal. \m/


----------



## Willow (Jul 23, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well, when I first started using the internet, I joined a forum called GaiaOnline. The site had customizable avatars, and I really enjoyed messing around with my avatar's appearance. They had a bunch of animal ears and tails, which I liked. I bought the fox ears and tail, because I thought they looked the best on my avatar. The particular look stuck for me, and so when I found the furry fandom, it was only natural for me to choose a fox as my fursona. You know, if they had better looking animal appendages, I probably wouldn't have chosen a fox... The coloring of my fursona is similar to the coloring of the fox ears and tail items on Gaia, and he has spiky hair because, well, I like drawing spiky hair. His clothes are loose and baggy because that's the sort of style I like.


 ^This, only wolves

I scrapped the original design though because he didn't fit me at all. So when I joined FA I reworked the design almost completely.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 23, 2010)

I was part of a small pet site. Seemed like everyone had a fursona and they were cats. I became a fox cause 1. foxes are awesome and 2. i grew up with reynard the fox, fantastic mr. fox yeah

later someone introduced me to the furry fandom and I kept my fox despite everyone being a fox here.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 23, 2010)

I started scribbling on a piece of paper, added some obnoxious colours, and went YEP THIS WILL WORK. 

That was like... 3, 4 years ago, too.


----------



## Zephirith (Jul 23, 2010)

My beginning started with neopets where I joined a group that rp'd maned squirrel like creatures called Xweetoks and I still love to draw them especially they're back manes then a few years ago before I found this fandom (though I drew xweetoks and other canines a lot) I drew my fursona with a yellow back mane and to me it just felt right! Like a had a backbone that defined who I was and that is how I became a maned wolf that I am today.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 23, 2010)

I bitched for a long time about mine. Then I realized he was already created as a way for me to cope with depression. Nyroo will always have sentimentality to him because of his role in my life (as odd and pathetic as it sounds). However, I have a feeling I'm going to wind up with several fursonas.


----------



## Riv (Jul 23, 2010)

I didn't. *It decided on me!* 0_0

Okay, not really. I just went with the first animal I drew, and then let it flow and evolve from there, partially based on my interactions with other furries and how it seemed that my fursona effected their opinions of me. I've noted I'm picking up some more respect since I stopped self-identifying as a fox, for example. It's still fluid, but I'm starting to put alot of deeper thought into my current species, and there are alot of possibilities, so it may be more or less permanent.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 23, 2010)

a blindfold and a custom dartboard on my wall


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 23, 2010)

At first I was like, fox here cause they are my favorite animal but then I can see they are way over used and sluts so I went with a type of dog that
is awesome but not really used much :3


----------



## Icky (Jul 23, 2010)

because birds are cool

*shrugs*


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 23, 2010)

I picked a lemming for mine because its not a wolf/fox/dog

and their misunderstood like me :3


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 23, 2010)

Zombies are fascinating. I love everything about them, and wish to die via zombie outbreak.

So, yeah.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 23, 2010)

You know, I kinda wonder how I came to making my fursona how he is. It's a mystery, but I could fill in some gaps..

- Foxes rule. Literally.
- Xaybiance is a literal representation of an odder me. I love oddity :3
- I relate to what the fox symbolizes: Cunning, quickly decisive, full of wizdumb [HURRDURR], adaptability, cleverness, treacherous, etc.
- Everything else was uber geh. Dragons, otters, and wolfz; Oh my!

Oh, and because Xaybiance is awesome. Super awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 23, 2010)

I thought sharks are cool and chose that.


----------



## Trance (Jul 23, 2010)

idk, I really think i'm going to change to Husky.  I'm just not feeling the whole fox thing anymore.

However, that presents another problem;  I can draw foxes and wolves pretty damn well... but huskies... :/ 
Seem harder somehow.  Dunno if I could get 'em down.  I guess drawing is a bigger part of The fandom for me than I thought.  

that wont stop me from switching from foxes though.  It's just a little complication.


----------



## Jubilee (Jul 23, 2010)

I only recently decided on my fursona.  I chose a dog because they are my favourite animal, and have been my pets ever since I was a little kid (I've had four dogs so far, and I've loved them all). I've always wanted a Pomeranian, and I believe we're about to purchase one to give my other puppy a playmate. I'm really excited about it, as I think they're adorable, and we have a lot in common. They're loud, I'm loud. They're often obnoxious with their barking, and I'm often obnoxious when I laugh or in general when I'm hyper (they're hyper a lot too obviously). They're small, I'm small. It all works out.  And I chose the colours because I didn't think plain old doggy colours reflected me. I'm a very bright and outrageous person, and I thought I would choose a different colour pattern. I know the markings aren't exactly those of a Pomeranian, but they're not usually purple and yellow either. =D Regardless of the fact that I'm a girl, Jubilee is currently genderless (but more than likely is a boy, so you can refer to JuJu as a he if you'd like) because... well I didn't want to make a decision. And last but not least, I chose the name Jubilee because I thought it was a rather joyous name (which fits his personality), it made me chuckle, and it just fit. 

God that was a long explanation.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 23, 2010)

1. I like Pokemon.
2. Umbreon is my favorite Pokemon.
3. Umbreon is a good supporter on a team and I usually mostly only do supporting in team based games.

That's about it. The Pokedex entries and anime don't really give Umbreon a personality.


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 23, 2010)

I have always had a close affinity with felines.  I _understand_ cats.  I'm not going to say "more than people," because first and foremost, I am a human person and I understand my species more than any other.  However, I still understand them, and they understand me.  I'm very much so a cat person.  Even cats who don't like anyone tend to be more friendly towards me (not all, you can't win every battle).  I am told that I move like a feline and behave like one, as well.  

However, the snow leopard chose me.  I always favored the white tiger, and fancied myself and black and white house cat in the past.  But a little snow leopard plush stared at me from the table of a dealer's booth at Otakon in 2009, and it stole my heart.  Since then, the snow leopard has grown more and more on me, to the point of my changing my fursona all together.  The snow leopard works for me in so many ways, including the "managing one's shadow-self" and the dearest affection and affinity for snow and cold weather.  It's like we belong together.


----------



## KiloFox (Jul 23, 2010)

Well i decided on mine because A) i DO like foxes, especially Arctic ones... B) i have a good tolerance to the cold, and i prefer to be cold than hot (my room is about 20 degrees cooler than the rest of the house... SO nice) C) i feel as if i have a lot in common with the animal... i based it mostly off of Phillip Pullmans concept of Daemons in his Golden Compass, Subtle Knife, Amber Spyglass series... where what animal the Daemon is is dependent on the person's personality


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 24, 2010)

I first started out as a squirrel back in 06-07 its all a blur anymore, but I changed my fursona sometime late 08 to the Scottish Dire Fox when I went dicking around with Tony64's CaF v3 Male, the name Scottish Dire was just kinda made up cuz I don't know any fox species that's black, white, and has Tony the Tiger stripes, the reason I went with fox is that the fursona I made looked closest to a fox


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

I went onto Wikipedia and kept clicking on "Random Article" until the first animal page.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 24, 2010)

Animal Planet convinced me. Big cats are awesome.

Actually, my first fursona was an Alaskan malamute. I wasn't a big cat persona back then, but I liked spitz-type dogs a lot. (I have a Pomeranian.) Obviously I wanted a big strong dog. But then I started developing a liking for cats, despite the fact I'm allergic.

I like jaguars because:
They're cats
They like to swim
They have really powerful bites
They have black fur

My coloration, particularly the white spot in my chest, comes from a cat that used to live in our house (who had a white spot in his chest and was appropiately called "Shadow", after the hedgehog). The other details, like my gold and silver eyes and my white tail tip came later.


----------



## Luca (Jul 24, 2010)

I choose ferrets because I think they are cute and their lazy a lot so I can relate to it somewhat...


----------



## Telnac (Jul 24, 2010)

I love dragons.  I love AI.  Telnac is the fusion of the two.


----------



## Seas (Jul 24, 2010)

I like reptiles but there isn't any species of them on Earth that has characteristics and looks what I completely like.
Nor one that has a space-faring civilization.

So I just went and invented it for myself (complete with a sci-fi/fantasy universe to be part of).


----------



## Pliio8 (Aug 2, 2010)

Reasons I chose Lombax:

1: Ratchet is _hot_
2: Lombaxes, are _hot_
3: they have a natural affinity for gadgetry
4: They're above-sapient, and I'm of above-average intelligence //EGO
5: Yellow is my favorite color
6: they come from a desert world, and I like deserts.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't know actually... I was a wolf originally, but I wanted to be somewhat different, so I changed to hyena, which was one of my favorite animals. ^^

I think fox would fit me pretty well....but there's some _standards _that come with it.... 0_o


----------



## thinking fox (Aug 2, 2010)

hmm well the lynx was not my fav animal actually the wolf was but i decided lynx due to a deep examinization of myself and my personality and lynx just represnets me in its lonelysomeness and its want to sit back and relax but rise to the occation i guess in reality im not sure so its what im going off of


----------



## maria-mar (Aug 2, 2010)

I had a dream about a character. Began to draw it more and more until i realized i had a fursona.


----------



## maria-mar (Aug 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Obviously I wanted a big strong dog.



8)


----------



## Tao (Aug 2, 2010)

i like bunnies
my nickname used to be Bunny because my friends thought I was bunny-like
bunnies are cute


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 2, 2010)

I was a furry that wanted a fursona, then I thought skunk because of how its color reminds my of ska. I also like the thought of a skanken skunk.


----------



## Aprice (Aug 3, 2010)

At first I tried to fit myself in with a bunch of cats ranging from domestic to cougar, than for awhile I was a poodle.... 
But after I made indie, my sheep charrie I haven't had the urge to change her at all. About an entire yeaarrr


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 3, 2010)

I have always had a big love for dragons as long as I can remember.
As for real animals tigers have been a big fave of mine.

So I gave it my own combo style.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Aug 4, 2010)

I dicided my fursona, in this list of ways:

*1:* Find how and what my peronality is like, laid back, wise and controlling ( well at my brother)
*2:* What are my top 3 favorite animals:
Canines (Any)
Felines (any)
Reptiles (Any)

*3:* Pick from the list and find the animal that reprsents my personality best, in this case A cat.
*4: *Chose how it will look
*5:* Enjoy. 

Yes my fursona is a Russain Blue Cat, I just chose a hound dog for the forums, because I like elvis and this avatar kicks ass.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 4, 2010)

Took what my life would be like if I hadn't gone to University and a few other circumstances. Then added the "Fox"-ness


----------



## MisterJay124 (Aug 8, 2010)

maria-mar said:


> I had a dream about a character. Began to draw it more and more until i realized i had a fursona.


Pretty much this way... I also realized that I am a lot like an American Akita: strong, loyal and protective to those I know and like, cat-like behaviors (parkour anyone?), can become your worst nightmare if messed with, etc.


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 8, 2010)

I just have always had a fascination with wolves, nothing interesting there. Once I started drawing my character as an animal/anthro, I noticed that her/his markings kind of match up with the coloring pattern of a maned wolf. So I decided I would go that route, as it looked right and was slightly more exotic. I'll never change my fursona, but sometimes I make random characters for other favorite animals.


----------



## Foryk (Aug 8, 2010)

How do I explain this...

I joined a chatboard, wolfhome, on which all default avatars are wolves or jackals/coyotes/whatever they're called. Due to some prior events, I had given up on ever getting a fursona, but I really didn't like being the only human in the bunch. So, whenever I'm in a picture with someone or other's fursona... in fact, most anywhere outside my comic, I use a wolf of that color scheme to represent myself.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 8, 2010)

I had always liked foxes and fox-like creatures. I wanted to choose a latinamerican species because I'm from there. I looked for latinamerican species and I found the Darwin's Fox. Which looked calling enough to me. And that is how I ended choosing it.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Aug 9, 2010)

Wolves have always fascinated me in my childhood. I designed my fursona in 2006, when I still had no internet connection and I wasn't even aware of the furry fandom.
I just felt like I wanted a character that represented me in my drawings and I thought the wolf would have been ideal for me, also because it was a chance to show that not all wolves are bad like you see in fairytales and cartoons.
Then I discovered the furry fandom and I saw that the wolf was one of the most banal choices and that 90% of people chooses as their personal character. ._.
I feel unoriginal now, but considering that I have a special connection with my fursona, I've had it for 4 years now, and I drew her without even knowing the furry fandom, I don't think I'll change species just because everyone is a wolf. Mine it's special UwU


----------



## Icky (Aug 9, 2010)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Mine it's special UwU


 
Just like every other wolf that was designed before the creator knew they were popular?


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

I chose my sona because when I think of Wolves, I usually think level-headed, wise, very methodical. These are attributes that I feel like I have and use to my advantage when I can. I'm careful about things, I think things through...it just seems like I as a person have more qualities in common with wolves than any other animal. Foxes, otters, cats, don't really describe me all that well. 

I picked my colors based on the colors of my highschool. I know that is beyond lame, but I was always really into sports and everything, so I had a lot of pride in my school. That's something I wanna take with me now that I've left, not to mention all the great memories I've left behind. Plus, red and blue go great together


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Both of my fursonas have seperate backstories and technically Fenrari is 1773 years old this year  

But anyway these things change. My first fursona was a fox with 4 wings and then I killed him for being too straight. 

Fen is almost a mirror of who I am today. A timber wolf who protects and guards his loved ones. Loyal and compassionate, he's there for those who need his presence.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Aug 9, 2010)

> Just like every other wolf that was designed before the creator knew they were popular?


Nah, because I've added a whimsical "Stupid" adjective to the Wolf species just to make it look as a completely different type of wolf.






Just like anyone else.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 9, 2010)

I chose mine because I have always liked felines and their inherant attributes (agile, fast...lazy^^) ,then narrowed it down to cheetahs and from there a melanistic king cheetah.


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 13, 2010)

like birds, like vultures 
done


----------



## fuzzykittn (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm a nekomata for the following:

1. I like felines
2. I like Japanese folklore/mythology
3. I like spooky things
4. Makes gendershifting make a little more sense


----------



## Aunshi360 (Aug 13, 2010)

lol


----------



## Aunshi360 (Aug 13, 2010)

'


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 13, 2010)

I am a shapeshifter because I am indecisive as all hell.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> I am a shapeshifter because I am indecisive as all hell.



Shapeshifters are pretty neat. 
What's the base character? Or is it one of the 'there is no true base' shapeshifters?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 13, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Shapeshifters are pretty neat.
> What's the base character? Or is it one of the 'there is no true base' shapeshifters?


 Jashwa says it's a ditto, but it's really an albino squirrel that is strawberry flavored. Lobar's twin sister.


----------



## Primma (Aug 14, 2010)

I used to play at a Larping game that had a race called Scavengers, they could be any species (except cat, they all ready had an anthro cat race) I started to design a skunk girl I called Button... She never really went anywhere because of life issues and lack of money to build the costume but I grew really attached to her design and her personality so I kept her around and eventually became my primary fursona.


----------



## Porthicus (Aug 14, 2010)

I have always had a love of wolves.  They are fiercely loyal, strong, and very social.  They love their mates, hunt and teach the pups together, and work together to accomplish tasks.  Plus they are awesome looking.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 14, 2010)

Porthicus said:


> I have always had a love of wolves.  They are fiercely loyal, strong, and very social.  They love their mates, hunt and teach the pups together, and work together to accomplish tasks.  Plus they are awesome looking.


 ^ What the new guy said.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 14, 2010)

I've always liked wolves and dragons (love how many types of dragon art there is such as wyvern, western etc.) but you cant beat a cheetah ^^


----------



## anonymous kiba (Aug 14, 2010)

I have always thought wolves were awesome, thought the anime wolfs rain was awesome (with kiba being my fav character), and the fact i love the idea of being anonymous. Thus Anonymous kiba, The anonymous white wolf was born. Thought about changing to a horse tho. lol i need to get a commission of my character done tho, the avatars i use now are kinda retarded.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 14, 2010)

My new-agey friend often likes to discuss power animals, and she's told me on numerous occasions "You are so an owl person."  Around that time, I was more fond of foxes and wolves and such, but it got me thinking.  I've had this stuffed owl for a long time that was one of my very first big purchases on my own allowance.  And then there was that one incident on a trip to the Black Hills where I was looking at necklaces with animal pendants on them.  I was eyeing a wolf one, and the guy selling them said, "Are you sure you wouldn't rather be a wise old owl?"  I still bought the wolfie necklace, but it's an interesting story to remember.

Also, owls are cool.  Marvels of engineering from their extra neck vertebrae, to the way the shape of their faces assists their hearing, to the fringe on the edges of their feathers that muffles their flight.

As for the character design, I'll admit miniaturizing Min's wings was mostly done out of practicality should I ever build a suit (what with how heavy and unwieldy full-sized ones would be) and partially done in homage to _Haibane Renmei_.


----------



## NDRS (Aug 17, 2010)

Cos lizards rule, so after some poking around on wikipedia, I found these guys. Which were exactly what I had in mind, and also a real species.


----------



## MrKovu (Aug 18, 2010)

Lions are my favorite animal, The Lion King is my favorite movie series, and I've been told I look and act like a lion, but I like tiger stripes. (Liger)


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

I have always liked dragons and wanted to be completely or even part dragon since i could put 2 and 2 together and i only learned about furrys about a year ago and started researching and said damn that fits me like a glove so here i am.


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 18, 2010)

MrKovu said:


> Lions are my favorite animal, The Lion King is my favorite movie series, and I've been told I look and act like a lion, but I like tiger stripes. (Liger)


 
you commit infanticide and rape?


----------



## SilverKarja (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, I'm an Arabian Piedbald Camel(polymorph though, but it is my main).  And it's an interesting one to explain.  

First off, I worked with camels for nearly two years.  I changed to a camel soon after leaving that job due to some life issues that happened.  

I'm hard to read, camels body language is subtle and hard to read at times if you don't know what you're looking for, until the moment that they get upset enough to show it.

I've always had this thing where I don't drink much water or anything for a day or two, then spend a day drinking to rehydrate.  Not the best of things, but I'm generally just not thirsty.

I will push, and try beyond my limits at time for the right person.  Even a camel who doesn't want to work for most will push for that right person.

I'm fairly stoic and hard to frighten.  Camels rarely freak out the way equines do, usually it's a jump and a freeze if you do manage to scare them.

Quiet and observant much of the time.  Save for some bellowing and moaning from time to time, camels are very quiet creatures, and good luck getting me to talk half the time, I mostly listen.

Problem solving.  Between my mate and I, I'm the one who figures out things most of the time.  And camels are very clever animals, and they can reason if they do something than this will happen.  I had a camel help me herd a baby giraffe into the barn when I, by myself, could not.

I'm sure there's other things I'm forgetting but those are some of my main reasons.

My fursona's side forms, the Karelian Bear Dog, and Ibizan Hound are fairly quick to explain though.  The KBD because I rarely back down in things I know, and the Ibizan comes from my thing about wandering but always returning home, and my eyesight.  Both contribute hunting factors.


----------



## Pine (Aug 19, 2010)

I didn't want to choose a fox or a wolf because 99% of the fandom are already those, and I hate being with the majority.
I wanted to reflect my personality, and just like a badger, i get pissed off VERY EASY. and I'm kinda chubby like em too 
badgers are cool anyways imo


----------



## Gillie (Aug 21, 2010)

I live in quiet a rural area, where a lot of people have crofts and use collies for herding the sheep. Any sheep-shy collies are sold as pets, and my extended family have always had border collies as pets. My cousins border collies adore me and vice-versa, we just get along really well. I relate to collies as well, I'm always happy to please someone or do something for them, as it seems the collies I have met like to do. In particular, my cousin has a pet collie who is really shy, but friendly at the same time, she just has a way about her that I really linked with.


----------



## LLiz (Aug 21, 2010)

Reptiles are awesome, and Lizards are just awesome, I love the primal nature of them. 

I don't like the barbaric kind (like Lizardmen from Warhammer etc), but the more cute and stylised kind. Basically how I think they'd look if they had evolved into a biped species over time. I think when I saw characters like Exveemon thats when I decided that they're the kind of character that I like, so it was a natural choice to use a Lizard. 

I haven't fully developed a fursona, but I think I should put a little more effort into it.


----------



## Myntey (Aug 21, 2010)

Being the sort of person who reads wikipedia alot, especially on the topics of mythology and magic, I sort of fell in love with the name "Daeva", but I wanted to add my own ideas to it. 
So I came up with a twisted, dark faerie idea in my head. Originally, Myntey was a green faerie of sorts, but I dunno, I prefer the darker image now. :3


----------



## Kitsune_Nyx (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, I can't say that Kitsune are my favourite animal, also because they're a subject of Japanese folklore and didn't exist. I do love wolves for 10 years know and 2 years ago I thought that tigers are very pretty animals, too.
Still I don't feel like a wolf nor as a tiger. 
And there are a lot of other mythical creatures I like (vampires[okay, no actual 'fur'species], werewolves, unicorns, dragons,...) but that also didn't fit. 4 years ago I did a presentation in my English class about Kitsune (my mothertongue is German *g*), also because I loved Renamon that time and decided I want to talk about Kitsune and Japanese folklore. 
And though I've never dreamed about being a wolf or tiger or werewolf, but have several dreams about being a Kitsune I decided that a Kitsune has to be my Fursona =)


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 21, 2010)

Initially, when I came to the furry world, long thought, what kind of animal I am... It was a lot of options, I doubt any of them. 
But one day in early May 2009, talking to my friend on this subject, he told me: "You smile like a wolf" ... 
A few minutes later we both on the background of the full moon saw the well-defined wolf's head! 

This may seem a nonsense, but it's true ... This sign was a wonderful 

Then I realized who I am)

Later, by combining different ideas, I realized my exact species - Polar Wolf... 
(This is closely related to the fact that I am very fond of the northern lands)


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

NDRS said:


> Cos lizards rule, so after some poking around on wikipedia, I found these guys. Which were exactly what I had in mind, and also a real species.


 Those are absolutely adorable x3


SilverKarja said:


> Well, I'm an Arabian Piedbald Camel(polymorph though, but it is my main).  And it's an interesting one to explain.
> 
> First off, I worked with camels for nearly two years.  I changed to a camel soon after leaving that job due to some life issues that happened.
> 
> ...


 
Best description I've read as to choosing your fursona. Also, I adore Bear Dogs and Ibizan Hounds. I've always been a bit of a dog breed junkie (I used to have this huge book of AKC standards, and read it religiously) and Ibizans really stood out to me. I love their dignified, ancient look.

Anyways, yeah. Camels! They're pretty cool. I liked the Dirty Jobs episode featuring a camel farm. Was rad |3


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 21, 2010)

I like dogs (especially the animated ones), and I like bouncing and chasing after rubber bouncy balls (it helps me think).


----------



## Desert_Lioness_Tallio (Aug 25, 2010)

I chose mine because I AM a leo. I am the lioness through and through. But also I am the leopard. I can be social, and solitary, loud, and silent. I am contradictory to myself in that My brightness only appears in the spots on my fur, the rest of me bing as whith as the frothy clouds in the sky. I did not choose this. It was chosen for me. It is what I am, who I am. And thus I am, a leopon.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 25, 2010)

was a fox, got tired of being called gay, re-rolled picked sergals because the fandom needs more


----------



## Atona (Aug 25, 2010)

Ferrets and I

- Are hyperactive as shit.
- Are juuuust antagonistic enough to be extremely irritating, not enough to kill.
- partake in vicious horseplay and enjoy hammocks.
- Get into a lot of trouble.
- hide your things.
- are excitable and use _ingenious_ strategies like the weasel war dance.
- have a thing for meat and being destructive.

Enough of a similarity there to be my fursona, I'd say. As soon as I saw an animal that got its shits and giggles from nipping at things 5 times bigger than it, there was a deep connection. A deep,_ very annoying_ connection.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 25, 2010)

I started out by being interested in wolves in general. Then werewolves. Then wanting to be a werewolf... but not a movie monster kind, but the type described in the book 'Blood & Chocolate'. I kinda just went as a kenonomini (just ears and a tail) at first, but eventually decided what I wanted a fully furry character to look like.


----------



## Cam (Aug 25, 2010)

Because huskies are yiffy


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 26, 2010)

Fox stereotypes fit my personality.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 26, 2010)

I shat out a rainbow and it spelled doberman :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 26, 2010)

friends were arguing what was better, wolves or dragons, and I went
SAVAGE WOLF FROM PSO WOULD FUCK BOTH OF EM UP =3


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 29, 2010)

Skunks and I just seem to match up well.

Skunks are non-confrontational at heart, and will always seek to flee unless it's completely unavoidable, but if it is unavoidable, you'll absolutely regret having tangled with one. A skunk will always threaten first, giving ample time for its attacker to leave. That kind of suits me, as I will do what it takes to avoid a conflict, but if I'm pushed into one, I won't hold back.

Skunks are not pack animals, though they are sociable in some situations (usually it will be a couple families foraging together). I definitely see myself that way. I'm independent enough to be alone, but I will socialize when the situation is right.

A while ago, when I was reading about pet skunks, I remember reading that "a skunk never forgets mistreatment, and will get you back for it in one form or another (paraphrased)." I hate to say it, but I am not a forgiving person; I hold grudges. I remember slights, and if there's been a severe enough one, I will get you back for it.

Beyond that, when thinking about the concept of an anthropomorphic skunk, I considered that they would need to be very level-headed. While it would be hard for an anthro lion/tiger/bear/whatever to get away with attacking someone, an anthro skunk could reek absolute havoc on those he does not like with little consequence (since he wouldn't actually be harming anyone physically). So, while an actual skunk doesn't necessarily embody it, an anthropomorphic one would need to show responsibility to have power (power which can be used fairly freely), and not use it unless it's absolutely called for.

Also, I can somewhat identify with the aspect of being randomly hated. There are tons of people out there who will outright say that they hate skunks (I've even seem some stories of people shooting them/blowing them up for the crime of being on their land). Dealing with abuse as a child, it's something I can identify with. Of course, you can guess why people hate skunks, but in 99% of cases, the person will have brought things upon themselves, and blame the animal for it anyway (same thing happens with sharks, really). So again, we have hatred without warrant, which is what I dealt with growing up.

So yeah... bit of a far cry from that stereotype of "douchebag with a stink torture fetish." >_>


----------



## chickadeet (Sep 1, 2010)

(My first post WOULD be in a fursona topic, jeez XD)

I suppose I have two fursonas: a hyena and a chickadee. I won't get into the hyena part of it too much because, well, this is my "chickadee account". I will say I consider my hyena fursona to be the opposite of the chickadee one, though: angry, selfish, and savage.

As for chickadees, I guess it's more my gentle, affectionate side. I'm still learning about them (I didn't know they were part of one the most intelligence bird families, for instance) so I can't give much more then my impressions of them at the moment. I guess I wanted a different identity to go under so I could sort of... explore a bit outside of my friends view.

Ah, I also chose chickadee because I like avians a lot and feel they're sorely underused, and chickadees are a local bird.


----------



## Ariadnedalua (Sep 1, 2010)

well, i know that was maaaaany wolves an foxes, but I'm one more lol
i chose wolf because always i liked dogs and canides, and my boyfriend maked i see that i always have a "bond" with it, and that i combinate with a wolf.
but i'm a drgon too, like wolvez i always loved dragons, always imagined i like one too, so whe i became wolf, i decided became an dragon wolf hybrid too =P


----------



## dragon51117 (Sep 2, 2010)

Why I chose an ice dragon?! Long story.

1) When I was young, my favorite animal was...YOU GUESSED IT! A dragon. I tried to draw them and stuff, but I was like...what? Five? 

2) I slowly got obsessed with the whole scale pattern as I started getting good with art, so that's how that came into play.

3) My very first username, dragon51116, stuck so much, I kept it for the rest of my life...As seen above.

4) I'm pretty much the neighborhood psychologist, and I've heard the phrase, "Dude...You cool me down like ice sometimes." Again, stuck.

5) I combined the two and I made some art of it. When I found this wonderful fandom, I made my scale/persona INSTANTLY. 

And that's my story...in summary format...BAM!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 2, 2010)

dragon51117 said:


> 3) My very first username, dragon51116, stuck so much, I kept it for the rest of my life...As seen above.


 
I don't get it, your username is 51117 :V


----------



## Ratte (Sep 2, 2010)

I still haven't really decided, so I just cycle through my 60+ characters.  :V


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 3, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I still haven't really decided, so I just cycle through my 60+ characters.  :V


 
...Ratte has more characters than me?

Holy crap.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 3, 2010)

i like wolves and i know that there are tons (hence the username) but because i can draw them the easiest in awkward positions; like cycling and kayaking etc. (which will be uploaded when a. registration to FA comes back or b. the email service comes back) i never really liked anything canine when i was young, so i thought that it was fitting to have a wolf - just because. also, my sports colours are grey, black, white with hints of blue and red.

to be honest i didnt realy put that much thought into it, but im happy that i didnt because if i did i probably would have ended up with something i cant draw properly.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 3, 2010)

When I first started liking furry things... I wasn't in the fandome we know, so I didn't realize how common wolves are. Not that I would change anyway. Though sometimes I feel Raven-like... 'cause I love shiney things (and commonly quirk my head like a bird lol) and ravens are awesome.


----------



## dragon51117 (Sep 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> I don't get it, your username is 51117 :V


That is another part of the story. Not a long one. I joined a game a while back, and I accidentally made my username 51117 instead of 51116. That was the site I found this fandom one, and I decided to keep it.


----------



## ShadraAvro (Sep 4, 2010)

I was actually introduced to the furry fandom by a friend. I don't quite remember how jaguar came about but he asked me if I had a fursona and I said no and asked what animal he interpreted me as. He said feline due to my personality... I'm a bit lazy, a seafood addict, tend to claw, have a rather stupid habit of hissing at times (which I feel gives furries a bad name so I apologize that I do it), cuddle, etc. However I don't like the sunlight... So a jungle going cat that seems to be connected to shadows was perfect. Hence the name "Shadra". After that said friend sketched up a jaguar with bangs and her hair in a ponytail and it stuck. I've personalized her more since then...taken her hair out of the ponytail, given her earrings, played with her markings, etc. but it's still the same basic story


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 4, 2010)

I've always had an Otter totem and otter-like personality and I'm fairly irreverent in real life, do the math.  Otter + irreverent = Irreverent T. Otter.   Throw in a Canada shirt and some Oakelys and voila!


----------



## GingerM (Sep 4, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I've always had an Otter totem and otter-like personality and I'm fairly irreverent in real life, do the math.  Otter + irreverent = Irreverent T. Otter.   Throw in a Canada shirt and some Oakelys and voila!



Even though your location says otherwise, I feel a nigh-on irresistible urge to ask if you're from Otter-wa...


----------



## GingerM (Sep 4, 2010)

On a more serious note, I wish I could say how I came to choose my fursona; it seems to have more or less happened. I like horses, I like anthro and feral horses, but when I started in Second Life there were few, if any, decent anthro horse avatars that I could afford. So I opted for a horse-like human, the equine version of neko, if you will. I was using the term 'umamimi' which I think I created out of whole cloth, but I'm not at all sure it's a correct construction, so I changed my label to Eponid.

Also while playing in Second Life, I encountered another person with the avatar of a creature called a 'chakat', and shortly thereafter discovered the Chakats' Den website. Some of the stories and discussions there gave me some ideas for a back story, and other furs there were talking about Fur Affinity and... well, there it is.

One of these days I'll actually finish fiddling about with the back story and start writing something.


----------

